# Tree company looking for two experienced climbers - New Orleans, Louisiana



## zepplinbend (Jul 26, 2011)

Established tree service looking for two experienced climbers. Our services include climbing, pruning, planting, and removing trees. We grind stumps, aerate soil, cable limbs, and install lightning protection in trees. Markets that we are developing include termite treatment in trees, tree risk evaluations, fertilization and vertical mulching of tree roots, and canopy spraying for Buck Moth Caterpillars. We currently have a six man crew, with three licensed arborists and one licensed horticulturist. Aerial access by rope is our specialty. While we have a chipper truck and chipper, we do not currently own a man lift.

Prospective climbers must have leadership skills, while remaining team oriented - no prima donnas. The following is a list of requirements for applicants: reliable transportation, reliable cell phone service, laptop computer with skills to operate, bank account, current First Aid/CPR certification, personal climbing gear(PPE, climbing saddle, hardware, gaffs), at least 2 years of climbing experience(climbing, rigging, GRCS, crane removals), arborist/climber licensure. We operate on a referral basis, therefore we require a neat and orderly appearance complemented with good communication skills.

Preference may be given for the following: college graduate, non-smoker, TCIA and/or ISA certification.

Chris Harvey
504.416.4914


----------

